# Cameron Hydraulic Data Help



## Firefly (Mar 20, 2010)

I love using the Cameron Hydraulic Data book as it saves me a lot of time from calculating the Reynolds Number, Roughness, etc in order to find the pressure drop (in ft.).

However, I need some help with using this resource for fluids other than water.

1)When Given a Specific Gravity (other than 1), how do I use the tables to find the appropriate pressure drop?

2)When given a density (other than 62.4), how do I use the tables to find the appropriate pressure drop?

:sharkattack: Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Firefly (Mar 24, 2010)

surely someone is fluent with the Cameron book?


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 24, 2010)

I bought the Cameron book while studying for the exam, but I didn't really use it much while studying, and not at all during the exam. I just wasn't familiar enough with it to find it useful to me.


----------



## gaidox (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't have it but from your post, it looks helpful.


----------



## Shaggy (Mar 24, 2010)

I too bought it, but never opened it.


----------



## Baltimore Joe (Mar 30, 2010)

Firefly said:


> I love using the Cameron Hydraulic Data book as it saves me a lot of time from calculating the Reynolds Number, Roughness, etc in order to find the pressure drop (in ft.).
> However, I need some help with using this resource for fluids other than water.
> 
> 1)When Given a Specific Gravity (other than 1), how do I use the tables to find the appropriate pressure drop?
> ...


Your question pertains to density of liquids other than water; however you’ll also need the absolute or kinematic viscosity to calculate head loss. I use an older 1988 Cameron, so I can’t be sure the sections will match. In the later pages of Section 3 you’ll find “Friction Loss for Viscous Liquids”. You’ll see at the top of the page that there are columns for kinematic viscosity. The units are centistokes and Seconds Saybolt Universal. If the problem gives density and absolute viscosity, you’ll just divide the absolute by density to get kinematic. You may need to interpolate. Unfortunately there is only one column for viscosities less than water. There is a great viscosity conversion table on page 4-26 of my copy. I used Cameron a couple of times during my PE exam; I took the thermal fluids depth.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 30, 2010)

Baltimore Joe said:


> Your question pertains to density of liquids other than water; however you’ll also need the absolute or kinematic viscosity to calculate head loss. I use an older 1988 Cameron, so I can’t be sure the sections will match. In the later pages of Section 3 you’ll find “Friction Loss for Viscous Liquids”. You’ll see at the top of the page that there are columns for kinematic viscosity. The units are centistokes and Seconds Saybolt Universal. If the problem gives density and absolute viscosity, you’ll just divide the absolute by density to get kinematic. You may need to interpolate. Unfortunately there is only one column for viscosities less than water. There is a great viscosity conversion table on page 4-26 of my copy. I used Cameron a couple of times during my PE exam; I took the thermal fluids depth.


I'm also a fan of nomographs... they are very quick to use and accurate enough to get you an answer that works. Particularly useful is Crane's "Flow of Fluids" publication (Technical Paper No. 410) which has a nomograph for "Pressure Drop in Liquid Lines for Laminar Flow" and "Pressure Drop in Liquid Lines for Turbulent Flow".


----------

